# Cape Town - Puff Adder?



## xterra (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty bad phone photos but my brother was riding in Cape town today and nearly rode over this.

His local mate reckoned it was a puff adder but pretty hard to tell from the photos. Not something you want to get bitten by after a two hour climb.


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 27, 2014)

As in Capetown, South Africa?


----------



## xterra (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes Capetown, South Africa auto correct got me.


----------

